# Clear Creek Access



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I got in touch with Bob Wilson today from CDOT. I highlighted the value of clear creek access to recreational paddlers, and noted multiple options that could allow recreational access to clear creek during the upcoming closure. Bob said that he would talk to the project manager and get back to me. 

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Would it be a good idea for others to call/email or best to sit on it and let him get back to you? We don't want to sound like pests...


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Ian is the best person around with dealing with these types of situations. I wouldn't bombard the guy with requests and see where Ian's contact with him goes.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I think its fine for other folks to call and ask for recreational access to be considered. The more calls they get the more they know that there is demand for it. 

My suggestion is that folks should be courteous and not argumentative, and that they should be constructive in suggestions.

I offered to work with the CDOT project managers to develop a recreational access plan and communicate it to the kayaking community. 

I also contacted one of the Golden city council member to see if they can put in a good word for us. If you know someone who has some political connections... time to call them up!

Just saw Nathan's comment. It might be appropraite to minimize multiple contacts. One thing the CDOT guy told me is that he has gotten lots of calls and that everyone wants to put in at a different spot, which woudl be problematic for them. I assured him that upper clear creek boaters can access from the top, and that only blackrock and lower paddlers would be impacted by the upcoming closure. I noted that we could easily have only a couple of access spots in the canyon to do the runs we want, so I think some consistency will help our cause.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I contacted a Golden city council memeber. Golden city council response was that they "love kayakers"! I asked them to help us and put in a good word with CDOT. They gave me contact info for a state representative and a state senator, and I contacted them as well (haven't heard back yet).

The whole issue pisses me off. CDOT listens to the casinos to play timing, but there isn't a way for recreational users to get a seat at the planning table to be considered as one of the stakeholder groups. This isn't the first time that CDOT closed down the highway in the middle of runoff. Anyway... hoping for a solution, but not too optimistic.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Thinking flow and weather will make an upper CC run fun this week.

I’m curious where the best parking will be near the 119 & 6 light during the closure. If someone gets up there before me, maybe they can post about what access near the light is like.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Anyone interested in a civil disobediance gesture of parking all of our cars with boats in front of the closed sign at the bottom of the canyon after work during the week? Something like 6pm? 

Perhaps we can make a barbecue out of it.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

basil said:


> Anyone interested in a civil disobediance gesture of parking all of our cars with boats in front of the closed sign at the bottom of the canyon after work during the week? Something like 6pm?
> 
> Perhaps we can make a barbecue out of it.



Might be more fun than CC in the low 200s anyway.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

I was just interviewed by Channel 4 after writing to them begging for help. Please eatch tonight's 10pm news.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Today's Denver Post article: 
Colorado's closure of U.S. 6 in Clear Creek Canyon miffs kayakers - The Denver Post


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Do you have contact info for the pertainent parties that should be contacted? That would make it easy for slugs like me to get in the fight.
Gracious


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Are you guys a bunch of sheep and will just roll over when they do this? 

How will you feel when Clear Creek hits 400 later this week?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I read the post article about kayakers losing out on clear creek. I heard something on NPR this morning about kayakers missing out on clear creek. I'm pretty impressed that the kayaker message is getting this much play. Nice work Patty contacting the media. 

I tried to reason with CDOT, and made some pleas to a couple of politicians, but have not heard anything back.

Basil, I completely agree with you. You shouldn't just sit there like a sheep. You should go up there tonight and run clear creek, get a ticket from the state patrol, and get your mug shot up on the news for civil disobience. If you don't do it, we know you are just talking shit on the buzz. Thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

PattyNYCO said:


> I was just interviewed by Channel 4 after writing to them begging for help. Please eatch tonight's 10pm news.


Way to go Patty!


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I think there are ways to get the message out without getting arrested. 

If we can't paddle Clear Creek, have a party where the road is closed at the bottom of the canyon? Thursday 6:30? If we get enough people, that will get on the news. 

Government notices when people are motivated to come out in groups.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Luckily for us as kayakers we can stil use the canyon if we choose to. It's just not as convenient to lap Black Rock and Lower. We can still put in and run the entire thing. Other users of the canyon are not so lucky. It's a shame that a spokesperson for recreational visitors to the canyon are not invited to these meetings to help mitigate these type of issues. I read that it's the kayakers that are whining about not being able to use the canyon. At the end of the day a closure such as this also effects other users: rock climbers, fishermen, mtn bikers, families that use the river for after work/school entertainment and picnics. I would bet that if someone did a survey this closure will impact 100s of day users of all types. 

I have a hard time believing that with some planning and effort that a win/win situation could not be reached.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm all crotchety about this one. I like to sit naked while reading a book in the middle of the river at mile marker 71.5 and scare the crap out of river enthusiasts as they float by. Once, I even made this girl swim. Thankfully she had some turkey legs strapped to her neck to help lessen the blows against the rocks in the riverbed.

Drive up Golden Gate Canyon to Robinson Hill road which takes you up to the NE Centennial Cone parking area. Continue past and onto Douglas Mountain Drive which takes you back down to the Clear Creek side just upstream of the HWY 119 & 6 junction in the canyon. Put in and paddle to town through section between Kermits and Blackrock, Blackrock, and Lower. Portage what you need to. If time permits, just put in at Kermits...the shuttle might be shorter. 

This also could be a good opportunity to practice your expedition skills. There is a small drainage accessed from the Westernmost end of the Beaver Brook trail that connects with Clear Creek upstream of the Narrows. Vehicle access would be off of I70 and the hike would nearly be all downhill from the trailhead. The trail steeply descends for about a mile to the small creek, and then it would be on you to hike the "path" on down to Clear Creek. The Beaver Brook Trail climbs away from the stream at this point heading for Lookout Mountain, so there is no path...follow the stream.


----------



## kayapelli (Aug 18, 2005)

Although the canyon is closed, the hwy dept is allowing semi trucks from the quarry through.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

It is crazy that I drove throughout the canyon last night and saw no signage about this closure. I did see all the stakes that likely mark the route of the cable. This is for cell service in the canyon? I am envisioning lots more emergency calls about swimming boaters, more accidents from texting drivers, and a few lives saved from faster response.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah but where will the jerky van be? I like to buy a little elk jerky at the take out for uppers, it 's a tradition..... are we really looking at 400 this week?

What's the Jerky Van really selling anyway? I cant imagine anyone stops there twice for four dollar an ounce Jerkey.

He's been in business longer than I've lived in CO, so he's doing something right.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, Something fishy going on here....I did not write the last two sentences ...
admin edit?...yeah he is pricey...boy sure if hr lives in a van full of jerky down by the river, or not...


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Site went down while editing ....not sure if he lives in a van full of jerky down by the river,or not ...


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

cayo 2 said:


> Site went down while editing ....not sure if he lives in a van full of jerky down by the river,or not ...


Well if I was going to live in a van down by the river I'd sure want it to be full of jerky.

With your post issues Jay it's making me wonder what he's lacing the jerky with


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Got a call back from state rep Tyler. They have a legislative CDOT liason who is talking to CDOT. 

My push is to have a scheduled after work timing when the river is over 175. Will keep the buzz updated.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a meeting with CDOT's project manager for the clear creek work and CDOT's legislative liason. Meeting is next monday (21st). No gaurantees that we will get anything, but its a start. 

I'm challenged for time between now and then. Are there any mapping folks out there who could whip out a map of clear creek canyon and put labels on it for tunnel 1 put in for the class III into town, the green bridge for lower put in / blackrock takeout, and the blackrock put in? PM me if you could help me out with some simple maps. I want to come into the meeting prepped with timing proposals and specific locations that we want to access.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Ian, and for your NFk. work.


Jen, yes I have many issues with computers usually has little to do with inebriation.....don 't need no jerky dude to cop....seriously though, I would like to know how /why someone interjected comments into my post...admin explanation please.....thanx


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a meeting today with CDOT. No good news to report. They are doing a ton or work from cell towers to fiber optic line, to tunnel repairs, to maintenance crews work, to rock blasting. They are taking 6 months of work and cramming it all into 6 weeks of shutdown.

They definitely won't entertain kayak access during the clousre for the next two weeks as they are short weeks before and after memmorial day. The project manager said he would speak with the contractors and see if we could get in one night the first week of June. I think its a low probability of success.

I'll update if I get any good news.


----------

